# Moving to Prince George, opinions please



## Nash84 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

I received a job offer from Prince George and I am seriously thinking about it. It was not my first choice, or second in that matter, but as at the moment it is extremely difficult to find any companies willing to sponsor an expat, I see this as an opportunity worth looking into.

First of all I would like to know, if someone is living there and their oponion about the place. 

I googled Prince George and the information found is scarce and contradictory. On one hand, I see the articles of PG being the most dangerous city in Canada (from 2010) which is troubling. But on the other hand, I found postings telling how you can find some of the nicest people in Canada there.

About the climat:
I dont mind the cold, I am from up north, so I am used to cold winters. I love ice hockey, mountain biking and fishing, so in those aspects the area looks really good. I also noticed it smells because of the mills, but you get used to that I've been told.

Second, I am a bit worried my common law wife would have difficulties finding job there. She has a Masters degree in International Busines, but I am worried that there might not be jobs for her in a small city.

Third, I would like to know safe and nice areas for a place to live, so I can look some places and calculate what we can afford to. I am keen on living in a house, or townhouse as we have a dog.

I really appreciate your comments on the matter.
Thanks!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Think this is the first time I saw on here someone moving to PG, I was born there, but moved when I was 2, (best thing I ever did)LOL, but have been there numerous times over the years. For its size, it is a HIGH crime city, with lots of gang and drug violence, and it is very cold in the winter with enough snow to last a life time. But hey, some people like that kind of weather. I was there a few years ago in mid October, there was a foot of snow, and well below freezing, and one year for Christmas, it was
minus 35celcius, about -50 with the wind chill factor, and snow pilled 4ft high down the middle of the road cause its easier than trucking it away and it does smell, especially when there is no wind to dispurse everything, and every city in Canada will have nice people and some not so nice people, but if you really want to move to Canada, and PG is your only choice, go for it, parts of PG can flood durring the spring thaw, so ask about flooding before commiting to an area, and also, like anywhere, drive thru a nieghbourhood before deciding to live there, you can judge alot by how it looks, if there are lots of runs down houses, graffiti, junky cars etc, turn around!...






Nash84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a job offer from Prince George and I am seriously thinking about it. It was not my first choice, or second in that matter, but as at the moment it is extremely difficult to find any companies willing to sponsor an expat, I see this as an opportunity worth looking into.
> 
> ...


----------

